# Verslavingen > Algemeen >  Pokerverslaving via internet

## janet9

Hallo allemaal

Ik schrijf dit vooral omdat ik het van me af wil schrijven. Ik poker nu ongeveer 1,5 jaar. Nog nooit om geld gelukkig, maar toch is het een verslaving. Vanaf januari 2009 liep het echt uit de hand, ik begon steeds meer uren te pokeren. Als ik vrij was soms 18 uur per dag, als ik werkte ongeveer 7 a 8 uur.

Het gevolg was dat ik veel te weinig slaap kreeg, en ook bijna de deur niet meer uit kwam. Ook had ik geen tijd meer voor mijn tuin en huishouding, eten koken deed ik bijna nooit meer. :Frown:  Pas in juni was ik zover dat ik toegaf dat ik een probleem had, en een andere pokerspeler om hulp heb gevraagd. 

Ik ben nu zover dat ik ongeveer 10 uur per week poker :Smile: , maar dat heeft me een half jaar gekost om zover te komen . In dat half jaar ging het helaas vaak mis, ik had dagen dat ik toch weer nachten lang zat te pokeren. 
Ik krijg nu weer wat zelfvertrouwen terug, hoop dat het goed blijft gaan. 

groeten Janet

----------


## Agnes574

Janet,

Goed dat je het even van je afschrijft!! Knap!!
Hier wordt er ook iedere dag gepokerd ... vooral vriendlief doet aardig wat spelletjes,maar gelukkig ook nooit om écht geld; gelukkig maar!!

Ik hoop hard met je mee dat je je aan die 10 max blijft houden!!

Het is zeer verslavend .. ik weet het uit ervaring; maar het mag idd je 'normale' leven niet beïnvloeden; héél goed dat je dat zelf al hebt ingezien en eraan werkt!!

Anderzijds ist wél een leuk spel hé  :Wink: ?
Hier wordt er gepokerd op Pokerstars ... héérlijk chatten met mensen van overal over de wereld en intussen de spanning van 'het willen winnen'  :Big Grin: 

Hou dat zelfvertrouwen, laat het nog verder groeien !!!!!
Knuff Ag Xx

----------


## janet9

Hallo Agnes

Bedankt voor je leuke reaktie. Het was niet gemakkelijk om te komen tot die 10 uur. Ik had van alles geprobeerd om minder te pokeren. Afspraken gemaakt over een maximaal aantal uren die ik mocht pokeren, het inschrijven van een programma:zelfhulp bij gokken, een kookwekker en een kladblok waarop ik mijn uren opschreef enz.....

Ik ben ook echt van plan het vol te houden. En inderdaad het is een erg leuk spel. Ik heb ook erg leuke chatvrienden door het pokeren. Doordat ik nu alleen poker als zij er zijn gaat het nu de laatste maanden ook niet meer fout. 

groetjes Janet

----------


## Agnes574

Goed dat te horen Janet!!

Mijn collegaatje heeft vanmiddag toevallig juist een artikel geplaatst over Gokverslaving, heb je dat al gelezen?? Ik herken er wel dingen in  :Frown: , ik kan niet stoppen met sollitaire te spelen de laatste weken... vannacht was het half 4 dat ik in mijn bed kroop ; schandalig > ben gewoon kwaad op mezelf!!
Het stomme is dat je er dus idd niet voldoende controle over hebt om te zeggen; en *nu* stop ik ... nog eentje,alléé nog ééntje..dju verloren, nog eentje...en ga zo maar door .... vreselijk irritant!!

Xx Ag
Hier is de link naar het artikel http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=10782

----------


## janet9

Hoi Agnes

Ja klopt, ik vondt het controle verlies ook het ergste. Ik had dan duidelijke afspraken gemaakt over een maximaal aantal uren. Maar dan ging het toch weer fout.....
Ik baalde dan zo, daardoor nam mijn zelfvertrouwen ook steeds verder af, en mijn zelfrespect. Dan moest ik weer bekennen dat ik de afspraak had geschonden.

Ik heb er dagen bij gehad dat ik s'nachts ging pokeren en daarna zonder te slapen naar mijn werk ging. Mijn dieptepunt was dat ik ging werken terwijl ik minstens 50 uur niet had 
geslapen door het pokeren. Dus jouw half 4 valt nog mee hoor haha. 
Ik ben wel eens bijna flauwgevallen op mijn werk, zag soms ook dubbel. Ik ben door slecht eten en slaapgebrek in 3 maanden tijd 10 kilo afgevallen. Maar dat alles lijkt nu verleden tijd. 

En ik heb inderdaad het artikel gelezen over gokverslaving. Maar die kende ik al, ik heb het afgelopen jaar veel zitten lezen op internet over verslaving en gokverslaving. Zo ben ik toen ook begonnen met een programma van Jellenik. Het artikel is erg herkenbaar voor mij. Ook de ontwenningsverschijnselen haha. 

Ik hoop dat jij jezelf wel beter in de hand kunt houden. Duidelijke afspraken met jezelf maken helpt wel denk ik. Maar de meenste mensen raken niet verslaafd aan een keer een spelletje doen, gelukkig maar. Anders was iedereen in Nederland ws verslaafd. 

xx Janet

----------


## Agnes574

Thanks Janet voor je openheid!

Ik kan me niet voorstellen dat het zo ver kan komen dat je gewoonweg van je werk achter je pc gaat en daarna weer rechtstreeks naar je werk!! 
Hierbij dan ook een dikke pluim voor jou en je doorzettingsvermogen om er iets aan te doen!!
Volhouden hé  :Wink: !!

Xx Ag

----------


## janet9

Hoi Agnes

Leuk dat je steeds zo snel en positief reageerd. Bedankt daarvoor! En ik weet dat ik erg ver ben gegaan met mijn verslaving. Het was denk ik nog erger dan je denkt.
Ik krijg bv elke dag een krant, die gooide ik toen maandenlang ongelezen weg, tv kijken deed ik nooit meer. Als ik pokerde was het net alsof ik in een soort van roes kwam.

Dan vergat ik te eten, te drinken, te slapen, ook kwam ik te laat voor afspraken of ik kwam helemaal niet. Op mijn werk begon ik me steeds vaker te verslapen. Het enigste wat ik nog deed was werken en pokeren. Verder helemaal niets meer.......

Mijn familie werd er wanhopig door, ik nam vaak de telefoon niet op, kwam nooit meer op bezoek, zette msn op offline. Ik heb echt mazzel dat ik zo'n lieve familie heb. Ze gaven het nooit op. Ondanks dat ik nergens op reageerde. 

De pokervriend die me hielp met mijn probleem heeft het wel opgegeven na 2 maanden. De afspraken ben ik te vaak niet nagekomen. Ondanks dat ik het echt probeerde hoor, ik was erg teleurgestelt dat hij het opgaf, aan de andere kant begreep ik het ook wel.

Ik heb me een jaar lang niet goed gevoeld, ik was vaak somber, erg moe, ik werd soms gek van mezelf. Ik zag wat er gebeurde en wat ik andere mensen aandeed, maar ging toch door. Ik wilde echt veranderen, ik moest ook wel. Dat zag ik ook wel in op een bepaalt moment. Door alles op te schrijven kan ik het wat loslaten, weer met een schone lei beginnen. 

Groetjes XXX Janet

----------


## medic

Hey, op het volgende forum http://www.nooitmeergokken.nl/index....oard&Itemid=16 kun je ook meer informatie vinden.

----------

